# Salve



## Mourton

Ola, todos. 

Ao momento eu aprendendo Portugues falar com o meu amigos. 
Ha alguma eu querio saber... e 'salve' em uso como o cumprimento?

Peco desculpe, nao falo Portuguese muito bem.

Obrigada~!


----------



## Vanda

Mourton said:


> Ola, todos.
> 
> Ao momento eu aprendendo Portugues falar com o meu amigos.
> Ha alguma eu querio saber... e 'salve' em uso como o cumprimento?
> 
> Peco desculpe, nao falo Portuguese muito bem.
> 
> Obrigada~!



Welcome Mourton, 

You can say Salve if you want to but it is not very common. An average Brazilian, for example, prefers: oi! Olá!


----------



## spielenschach

Também ainda se usa "viva", quanto ao salve, deixar isso para as orações:

"Salve, cheia de graça"


----------



## Benvindo

Mourton said:


> Ola, todos.
> 
> Ao momento eu aprendendo Portugues falar com o meu amigos.
> Ha alguma eu querio saber... e 'salve' em uso como o cumprimento?
> 
> Peco desculpe, nao falo Portuguese muito bem.
> 
> Obrigada~!


 
- - - - - - - - 
Olá Mourton! A expressão "salve!" pode ser usada em português, mas não é muito comum, pelo menos no Brasil. A maneira mais informal de se saudar alguém por aqui é "oi!", que é equivalente ao inglês "hi!". Outras formas que podem ser usadas:
_Olá_
_Alô_ (especialmente quando se fala ao telefone)
_Tudo bem?_ (alright? ou all right?) - esta pode ser usada em combinação com as outras saudações, por exemplo: "Oi, tudo bem?" "Oi, Mourton, tudo bem?"
Também as universais _"bom dia", "boa tarde", "boa noite"_ (good morning/afternoon/night). Em português podemos dizer "boa noite" quando _encontramos_ a pessoa, e _não somente_ quando nos despedimos.
Espero que ajude; se tiver mais dúvidas entre novamente no fórum!
BV


----------



## pauloamado

Hello, Mourton. Just because I expect everyone to do the same with me as well, I suggest below some corrections for your post in Portuguese:



> Olá a todos (ou Olá, gente/Olá, pessoal).
> 
> No momento, eu estou aprendendo Português para falar com (os) meus amigos.
> 
> Há algum tempo (eu) quero saber *sobre o uso de* ... e 'salve' em uso como o cumprimento?
> 
> Peço desculpas (ou Peço que me desculpem), não falo Português muito bem.
> 
> Obrigad*a*! (para mulheres)
> Obrigad*o*! (para homens)


 
As for "salve" it has been answered above. It's possible, but a bit dated and formal these days.

You're doing well. Keep it up! Cheers.
Paulo.


----------



## olivinha

Hi, Mourton.
We do have one member here at forum that always starts his replies with "Salve!"
Com sua licença, Cineclubista: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=701232, see post # 6.
Yeah, a bit formal, but also unique, funny and totally cool on its own _outdatedness_.
O


----------



## jazyk

Eu sou um fervoroso usuário do_ salve_. Simpatizei imediatemente com você, Mourton. Salve, salve!


----------



## Mourton

Muito obrigado de o resposta! Especialmente obrigada para correcao qual ajudar. Infelizmente, o meu 'keyboard' nao utiliza acentuado. Ah! E obrigado de as boas-vindas. Eu ainda aprendendo, assim peco desculpas se nao entenderei voce al vezes.

Eu 'estou' (obrigado, Pauloamado~) feliz tao e ainda em usar, porque penso ele e 
'Salve' como o cumprimento alteracao agradavel de 'Ola' ou 'Bom dia' et cetera. Al vezes eu confundo 'bom dia', 'boa tarde' et cetera e sento embarasado!

Posso padir um mais pergunta, por favor? 'Salve' nao vai ofender pessoas? Talvez 'Ola' e mais polido?

Again, I'm sorry for my broken Portuguese, I must say that I am learning obssesively though, so I do hope that it's not broken for much longer!

Thank you~


----------



## jazyk

Usei _salve_ a minha vida inteira e nunca ofendi a ninguém. Às vezes alguém me olha meio estranho mas já estou acostumado. É impossível agradar a gregos e troianos.


----------



## Mourton

Peco desculpe; nao entendi 'gregos' e 'troianos'!


----------



## jazyk

Não é possível agradar a todos. Sempre haverá algum insatisfeito.


----------



## Mourton

Ah, eu entendo. Posso ainda estar polido... e forco sao estarei satisfeito! (Just kidding... )


----------



## jazyk

Agora quem não entendeu fui eu.


----------



## Mourton

jazyk said:


> Agora quem não entendeu fui eu.


 
Eu entendo que estar: Tu nao entende-me? Desculpe! Se bem, utilizo Ingles explicar?

I just meant, I will force them to be satisfied. Sorry if it was completely incomprehensible.


----------



## jazyk

Forçá-los-ei/vou forçá-los a ficar(em) satisfeitos, hahahaha.


----------



## Mourton

A, obrigada. Desculpe, eu estou ainda aprendendo'me, se, te, lho' etc, vou conseguir a proxima, espero:
Dize-me, Dize-se, Dizes-te, Dizem-los, etc.


----------



## Benvindo

- - - - - -
Posso padir um mais pergunta, por favor? 'Salve' nao vai ofender pessoas? Talvez 'Ola' e mais polido?
- - - - - - ~
Mourton, pode ficar tranquilo, não vai ofender a ninguém se usar o _salve_. Pode ser até que fique bacana, "cool" ... E cometer um ou outro _mistake_ também não é problema: normalmente, os falantes de português têm grande simpatia pelos nativos de outros idiomas que têm interesse em aprender a nossa língua, e vão procurar ajudá-lo a superar as dificuldades, que são normais quando queremos aprender uma segunda língua, na verdade são parte necessária do processo. Um abraço e boa sorte.
BV


----------



## Mourton

OK, eu vou ficar tranquilo, obrigado.
E lamentavel que nao igual por Ingles: eu estou feliz que tem grande simpatia, senao eu nunca aprenderei Portugues! Amigos Portugues eu sei esta muito 'pronto para ajudar' (nao correcto?), mas eu nao posso fala sem hesitacao! 

Desculpe, 'um abraço e boa sorte' o que isto? 'A hug is a good chance'? Nao entendo!


----------



## Benvindo

Mourton said:


> OK, eu vou ficar tranquilo, obrigado.
> E lamentavel que nao igual por Ingles: eu estou feliz que tem grande simpatia, senao eu nunca aprenderei Portugues! Amigos Portugues eu sei esta muito 'pronto para ajudar' (nao correcto?), mas eu nao posso fala sem hesitacao!
> 
> Desculpe, 'um abraço e boa sorte' o que isto? 'A hug is a good chance'? Nao entendo!


 
- - - - -
Hi!
A hug _and_ good luck! [Brazilians like to send virtual hugs! And _boa sorte_ is just _good luck._]
e = and
é = (he, she, it) is
BV


----------



## spielenschach

Mourton said:


> Muito obrigado de opela resposta! Especialmente obrigada para correcãopela correcção qualque ajudarajuda(a). Infelizmente, o meu 'keyboard' não utiliza acentuadoacentuação. Ah! E obrigado de as pelas boas-vindas. Eu estou ainda aprendendo, assim peço desculpas se não entenderei (b) você al às vezes.
> 
> Eu 'estou' muito contente (obrigado, Paulo
> amado amigo) feliz
> tao e ainda em usar, porque penso ele e por ele ainda usar 'Salve' como o cumprimento alteracao, alternativa agradável de 'Olá' ou 'Bom dia' et cetera. Al Às vezes eu confundo 'bom dia', 'boa tarde' et cetera e sento sinto-me (c) embarasçado!
> 
> 
> 
> Posso pedir mais fazer mais uma pergunta, por favor? 'Salve' nao vai ofender pessoas? Talvez 'Olá' eseja mais polido?
> 
> Again, I'm sorry for my broken Portuguese, I must say that I am learning obssesively though, so I do hope that it's not broken for much longer!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> (a)
> *ajudar*
> 
> *Presente do Indicativo*
> 
> eu ajudo – I help, etc.
> tu ajudas
> ele ajuda
> nós ajudamos
> vós ajudais
> eles ajudam
> 
> (b)
> 
> *entender*
> 
> 
> *Futuro do Conjuntivo*
> 
> eu entender
> tu entenderes
> ele entender
> nós entendermos
> vós entenderdes
> eles entenderem
> 
> (c)
> 
> *sentir*
> 
> *Presente do Indicativo*
> 
> eu sinto-me
> tu sentes-te
> ele sente-se
> nós sentimo-nos
> vós sentis-vos
> eles sentem-se


----------



## Mourton

Pensei que futuro gramatica es 'Entender'ei', Entenderas, Entendera, Entenderamos, Entendereis, Entenderam', e nao correcto? Eu estou aprendendo Portugues EU.

Ah, obrigado pela a correccao, spiel~


----------



## Outsider

Mourton said:


> Pensava que o tempo futuro era 'Entender'ei', Entenderas, Entendera, Entenderamos, Entendereis, Entenderam', nao está correcto? Eu estou aprendendo Portugues EU.


Esse é o futuro do indicativo. O que o Spielen escreveu é o futuro do conjuntivo. Dois tipos de futuro.


----------



## Mourton

Ah, mas pode dize-me a diferenca de indicativo e conjuntivo, por favor?


----------



## Macunaíma

Mourton said:


> Ah, mas pode dize-me a diferenca de indicativo e conjuntivo, por favor?


 
Olá, Mourton.

O subjuntivo (ou conjuntivo, como é chamado em Portugal) é um modo verbal que usamos em português quando a sentença exprime uma situação hipotética, cuja realidade ou realização é incerta, ou que transmite um desejo da parte de quem fala.

No caso específico da sua frase corrigida pelo Spielenschach, tratava-se de algo cuja realização era incerta: "Peço desculpas _se não entender_". Não é possível prever se isso vai acontecer ou não, é uma hipótese. Por isso usamos o subjuntivo.

Eu recomendaria que você usasse a ferramenta de busca do fórum, pois esse tema é bastante abrangente e já foi discutido algumas vezes antes. _Se você tiver  _uma dúvida específica, sinta-se à vontade para abrir um novo _thread_ e perguntar.

Para começar, veja estes: 
Está/Esteja 
Futuro do Subjuntivo vs. Presente do Subjuntivo

_Macunaíma_


----------

